# Understanding ADGA's Linear Appraisal Program



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

It's on November 2nd. Is anyone going? I think that I will be.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I woke up to that email  I really want to but, we'll see.. Don't know if anyone here would want to go... :/


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

When and where?


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

November 2nd in Menton Mass.


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

Is that the only one they're doing? It will take a miracle to make a trip that far n


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

My mom didn't seem to interested  
Will have to keep working on her...


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

lovemykidds said:


> Is that the only one they're doing? It will take a miracle to make a trip that far n


Don't know where else they will be doing them in other areas. Hopefully they will have it soon for your area!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

My mom and I are going to try to make it.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Keep working Skyla!

Danielle hope to see you there!


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

I'm doing my first linear appraisal this coming weekend with some local breeders. I'm excited and nervous all together.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

HerdQueen said:


> Keep working Skyla!
> 
> Danielle hope to see you there!


It's looking like a no go with her 

That's cool Danielle! Have fun guys!


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

I printed it out and am thinking of going. Tell your mother Skylar I will buy her lunch. lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

LOL! She just laughed... I think that's still a no.. ROFL!


----------



## kbluebkeman (Jul 22, 2013)

Hi Erica,

I believe I am going to the seminar........

Karen


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

The program was great! If anyone ever gets the chance to attend in your area, go! I learned so much!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

That's awesome! I wish I could have gone! 

My sisters 4-H leader may do LA and she said she wants us all to come and watch and learn and such  that would be so awesome  

Glad it was good! Next time it comes around I'm gonna go!


----------

